# What's your favorite healthy-ish recipe?



## jkath (Sep 14, 2004)

What is that one recipe that you love, that's not fat free, nor is it Adkins friendly, just plain good and semi-healthy?
 
For me, it's my banana bread pudding, as it is full of eggs, milk, nuts and bananas with low sugar. (I'll post the recipe if anyone is interested.)


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 14, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> What is that one recipe that you love, that's not fat free, nor is it Adkins friendly, just plain good and semi-healthy?
> 
> For me, it's my banana bread pudding, as it is full of eggs, milk, nuts and bananas with low sugar. (I'll post the recipe if anyone is interested.)



A favorite of mine is finely chopping fresh herbs - rosemary, lemon thyme, sage, chives and adding finely chopped garlic clove and shallot.  I mix this with butter to make a nice paste and then mix with fine breadcrumbs.  It is wonderful on top of a pork chop or stuffed inside a flattened chicken breast (save some for the top) which I bake.  If I use it for fish/shrimp I add lemon zest.  I deglaze the baking pan with chicken stock and dry vermouth (the white-clear not the red) and reduce until thickened and finish with butter and pour over the meat.  MMMMMM  You could use any herbs you have or that are your favorite.  I sometimes add marjoram but I killed it by watering it too much or freshly grated ginger.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## jkath (Sep 15, 2004)

That really sounds fantastic! Love the idea - thanks so very much!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you Jkath for the compliment.  Let me know how you like it if you try it.  I did something similar  on a piece of salmon last night, but added dill and lemon zest and left out the rosemary.  Twas VG







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 15, 2004)

I often make smoothies for breakfast before school, and then drink the rest for a mid-day snack. They are really good and healthy. For a little added zip, i sometimes add peach soda. YUMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 15, 2004)

Bangs Lasagna

1 lb. Lasagna pasta noodles, cooked

1 large jar Prego Traditional Past Sauce

1 lb. Ricotta cheese

1/2 C. grated Parmesan cheese

1 lb. shredded mozzeralla cheese(get mine fresh from the italian bakery)

2 lb. ground sirloin.....use chicken if you want

2 eggs 







Cooking Directions 
1. Cook lasagna noodles according to package directions or until tender but still firm. Drain, keep warm.


2. Meanwhile, saute the ground beef,in a large heavy skillet or saucepan until beef is done. Add sauce. Simmer on low heat 12 to 15 minutes. In a separate bowl, combine eggs and ricotta cheese.


3. Grease a 9" x 12" or larger, baking pan. Arrange a first layer of noodles so the ends hang over the sides of the pan. (The ends will be laid back-over the top for the final layer) Then add a layer of the cooked beef lasagna sauce, ricotta cheese and mozzarella cheese. Add a second alternating layer of pasta, the meat sauce and cheese mixture. Repeat until pan is almost full then fold over the ends of the first layer of noodles and top with more lasagna sauce. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese and bake at 350 degrees for 40 to 45 minutes, or till cheese is bubbly.

Allow to set for 5 to 10 minutes before cutting.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 15, 2004)

Healthy?????


----------



## jkath (Sep 16, 2004)

Bang Bang - Lasagna is ALWAYS a perfect choice!

and Deadly Sushi - not healthy, just semi 
(I could never be one of those super healthy people - I love carbs, sugar  and red meat way too much!!!)


----------



## Juliev (Sep 16, 2004)

I can tell ya what I'm eating right now.. AND, I'm not a vegetarian.. I just sometimes like things with only vegies... because I love vegies and fruit.

I just made a sandwhich roll up with cheddar cheese and shredded lettuce, diced tomato, onion, and fresh mushrooms.. with a little italian dressing.. it's yummy!!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> Bang Bang - Lasagna is ALWAYS a perfect choice!
> 
> and Deadly Sushi - not healthy, just semi
> (I could never be one of those super healthy people - I love carbs, sugar  and red meat way too much!!!)



If you noticed in my recipe...I did not add any additional salt and there is an option to use ground chicken instead. Yes.......it is the perfect food. Add a green salad and your done.


----------



## Claire (Sep 16, 2004)

I have two that are favorites.  Neither is really a recipe.  Once a week or so I put out the fixens for a Mexican, minus the meat and extra fat.  I'll put out beans of some kind, tortillas (sometimes flour, sometimes corn) that I'll either nuke or put on a skillet to warm, some shredded lettuce and/or cabbage, chopped tomatoes (sometimes I turn this into a fresh salsa, adding chopped onion, garlic, cilantro, lime juice; sometimes just tomatoes), wedges of lime, favorite salsas (if I didn't make fresh).  Occaisionally I'll add shredded cheese or something similarly creamy (a la Rubios), sometimes I'll add flaked fish (again, a la Rubio), or chicken breast sauteed with peppers and onions and lots of cumin.  But most of the time it is a vegetarian make-it-yourself Mexican table (there are only two of us) with beans as the main part (our current favorite is La Preferada refried black beans, but we try it all) and no dairy.  We put together what we want -- burrito, taco, salad, tostado.  Hubby loves it weekly, and when we want REAL Mex, we go out, or I go buy all the good stuff.   But this is almost like a salad bar.

Another is to go Asian and make summer rolls or lettuce roll ups.  

For summer rolls you need to find rice paper at your local Asian grocery, then you soak them in water and place on a towel.  Fill as you would a burrito, but with crisp lettuce or cabbage, chiffonaded, or a softer lettuce, one leaf placed on the rice paper.  Chopped or julienned cukes.  Any grilled meat is great, just a couple of pieces.  Any seafood.   Mushrooms, raw or sauteed, but drained dry if cooked.  Herbs, especially mint, basil, lemony ones (ok, it would be lemon grass, but lemon verbena, lemon balm, and lemon basil will give you the right effect), chives, scallions, thin slices of red onion, cilantro.  Nuts are a must, peanuts or do what you will.  I'm lazy and buy any number of Asian sauces and dips you can buy in a store, but there are a million recipes out there for Vietnamese and Thai dipping sauces.  By the way, a real tradition is to fill the roll with the vegetable fillings, then as you're doing the burrito roll, you slide in slices of shrimp (sliced vertically so that each retains the entire shrimp shape) so that when you are through, you see the shrimp through the rice paper. 

For lettuce roll ups, I take dark meat ground turkey (pork would be more authentic, but is harder to get good stuff.  Light meat ground turkey is OK, but it can be dry).  I take about half and half that and mushrooms; plain old button will do, and if they're a little long in the tooth, it's a good way to get rid of them.  Chop mushrooms fine, along with a half onion, a clove or two of garlic, and a bit of ginger.  Sautee all together with some soy or soy-based sauce (there are a lot out there).  Buy some lettuce with nice large, loose leaves.  You need to roll them.  Then put out a bunch of bottled sauces, some thin slice cukes, herbs mentioned above, peanuts).  Everyone scoops the meat and vegs of their choice into a lettuce leaf and munches.  Very messy, very fun!  

As usual, long-winded.  These are mostly make it yourselves, which kind of distract folks from the actual eating, and aids in the fun.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

That sounds good Clair.


----------



## jkath (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow Clair! Yum!!!


----------



## GetMeTheBigKnife (Sep 16, 2004)

core and slice 1 pippin apple (or granny smith - something tart / sour and firm) into several slices.
open 1 jar peanut butter
using a regukar butter knife, scoop a bit of peanut butter and spread it on a slice of the cored apple.
eat


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 8, 2005)

I marinate Chicken Breast, Bell Peppers & Onions in a Low Fat Zesty Italian Dressing with chopped garlic, and Worcheshire Sauce.  I then skewer them and cook them on the grill.  I serve them over rice.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Stuffed Tomato bake with roasted potatoes.*
Mmm, mmm, good, one of my favourite dinner item of all!!

4 large plump,ripe but firm tomatoes
2/3 cup of parboiled rice (uncooked)
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1/2 small onion, chopped
handful of fresh herbs (parsley, basil, thyme)
salt and pepper
4-6 medium potatoes peeled and diced 
extra virgin olive oil
rosemary

slice across the top of tomatoes (kinda angle it, deeper at the centre, like the shape of a fat pencil tip reversed...), then dig out the inside (but careful not to break them) and put it in a bowl. Arrange the tomatoes on a large baking dish. Mush/chop up the inside of the tomato in the bowl. Mix in the rice,garlic, onion, herbs, salt and pepper, then blend well. Now stuff this mixture back into the tomatoes (regretfully there will be a little extra remaining, we still haven't figured out exactly what to do with it!!) then put the top of the tomatoes back to seal them. Then in another bowl mix the diced potatoes with the oil, salt and rosemary, let the seasoning well coated around each pieces of potatoes. Pour this potato mixture around the tomatoes in the baking dish, cover with the foil and bake it at 180C/350F for 45 min. Then take off the foil and continue to bake for another 20-30minutes until tomatoes are well cooked and potatoes are lightly brown.
Serve it hot or cold.
Licia


----------



## corazon (Sep 8, 2005)

I like to stuff chicken breasts or pork chops with cheddar cheese and canadian bacon, bread them in panko with sage and parm, then cook them in the oven.

We also do "tacos" in flour tortillas.  We marinate flank steak in lime and red chile powder.  Cook it on the grill and serve with guacamole, cheese and cilantro.

Sometimes for a super quick meal I'll take some grilled chicken, melt gorganzola over the top and serve on a bed of wilted spinach.

I'm not sure if these are exactly "healthy," but they sound good to me!


----------



## ch3f (Sep 9, 2005)

One of my favorite dishes is:

Curry Blue Marlin on Toasted Almond, Dried Cherry Couscous w/ Carrot ginger sauce.  With a raita on the side...


----------



## Paolita (Sep 12, 2005)

I am following a diet which prohibits pizza among other things. I am Italian and a pizza lover, though. I guess it is forbidden since it has all that cheese and high calorie crust. When I am craving for pizza I do this:

I get a pita bread and open it in half. Then I put some crushed garlic directly on it. I then add some mozzarella (low fat) and I slice tomatoes and put them on there as well. I like to add other veggies like broccoli, mushrooms, spinach... or any of the like. Be careful though... don't add too many or your pizza will collapse. I then top with oregano and I bake for about 10 to 15 minutes or until I cannot stop my mouth from over drooling (haha). It's quite nice and it makes you feel satisfied with your meal. A variant would be adding tomato paste right before the mozzarella to make it like a real pizza. My boyfriend (who should be on a diet) says its not caloric enough for him. So he adds a slice of prosciutto or some salami. Very tasty as well.

Paolita


----------



## Constance (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd have to say it's my "Healing Chicken Soup".

Healing Chicken Soup

Ingredients:
1 large chicken 
or 5 lbs chicken leg quarters with thighs, skin on
1 large onion, chopped
5 cloves garlic, diced
2-4 inner stalks celery with leaves, chopped
8-10 baby carrots or 2 chopped regular carrots
1/4 cup fresh Italian parsley, chopped
salt & pepper
8 oz wide egg noodles

Directions:
Cover chicken with water in a large pot. Add 1 tbl salt, onion, garlic and celery.
Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmmer slowly until chicken is falling off the bone. Remove chicken from pot, bone, skin and cut into bite sized pieces. Return chicken to pot; taste and season broth. You may want to add a pinch of thyme. Add carrots, parsley, and noodles.
Cook until all is tender. 

*Note: You can vary this by adding rice instead of noodles. A mixture of long grain and wild rice is delicious. 
If you have leeks on hand, they are a tasty addition to your soup, as are mushrooms.


----------



## htc (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine is salad rolls, lots of veggies, non oil based dipping sauce and protien. It can be fattening if you use the pork belly cut, otherwise, it's healthy and I could eat it every day!


----------

